# Will he get lonely?



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, I've had my first Betta for little over a month now. He appears to be happy, eating well and responding to my husband and I when we got near to the tank ... he'll swim over to whatever side of the tank we are. Sometimes, in an evening, he'll flare but generally just before he's fed.

At the moment Neptune is in a 6g tank with 7 white cloud minnows & 3 cherry shrimp. I'm in the process of setting up a 20g tank and plan to move the minnows into that. Will Neptune get lonely when the others go? I don't want to stress him out ... he seems content as is but I know the 6g is too small for the minnows!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nah they are solitary guys. They prefer to be alone, and will sometimes tolerate other fish but they in no way yearn for any type of companionship.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Great, thanks


----------



## 321 (Jul 2, 2013)

If you want you can try ghost shrimp just make sure you betta doesn't eat them


----------

